# Jack in the Box Founder/CEO Seriously Injured in Bus Accident



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Coverage here (WARNING: GRAPHIC):





Website with updates here:
https://hangintherejack.com/

Looks like he was wearing a nice two-button sack suit with braces when he was hit.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

This is why I don't watch television.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmm... I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Mmm, I love JITB. Get well soon, Jack.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow,thank god he wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Wasn't serious? Given the real "egg head" that he was, a bad crack in the skull could be really serious for Jack. Witnesses at the scene reported seeing a puddle of albumen on the street, where he landed. As a side note, I am pleased to tell you that Jack in the Box will soon be offering a 'really big' egg white omelet on their breakfast menu, for us weight conscious consumers!


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

I like the Xs for eyes as he lies there.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Wasn't serious? Given the real "egg head" that he was, a bad crack in the skull could be really serious for Jack. Witnesses at the scene reported seeing a puddle of albumen on the street, where he landed. As a side note, I am pleased to tell you that Jack in the Box will soon be offering a 'really big' egg white omelet on their breakfast menu, for us weight conscious consumers!


sounds yummy! ^


----------

